# New To Forum—Our Special 9-Month-Old Chauncey Girl



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to you and Chauncey.....she is beautiful!!!

I agree that Goldens are amazing beings......that's why I have 3 of them!!!!


----------



## chris dant (Mar 11, 2011)

how adorable. i would love more!! I dont think my wife would like that...We live in Vermont and she had her first big big winter...but we're moving to california again...she'll love it out there...lots of good weather!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Good luck moving to California. Maggie loves the snow here in New England.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome. Your Chauncey is a gorgeous young lady. Enjoy your time here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chauncey*

Your Chauncey is gorgeous and precious!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Please make yourself at home here and keep the pictures of your beautiful and clever girl coming.


----------



## chris dant (Mar 11, 2011)

Well..we have 3 acres, and our puppy couldnt enjoy any of it this winter because of the deep snows, ice, etc...she tore off a nail. I know goldens love snow, but she'll do much better out west where she can run and play 12 months of the year. We cant take these horrible winters in NE.


----------



## Hallowell12 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Chauncy*

Chauncy is a beauty. We are on a wait list for a girl from Kilohana..I'm so excited.
A bit nervous though..what if there are no girls.
Which dogs are Chauncy's parents?
Susan


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome! She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------

